# Waterbox 190.5



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

After a 3 month wait, it is finally in our garage:


















































































Now, what?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow that tank means business. Congrats!


----------



## WetLeaf (Oct 14, 2017)

OVT said:


> Now, what?


Now I get a towel and clean all the drool off my desk!

That looks amazing, super jealous. Get it set-up already!!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh wow I was looking into those.
So I take it you got the reef version because when I looked at the clear models they didn't come with any kind of sump?


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

I am really looking forward to this one. Not as much as you I imagine.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Man that's pretty


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)




----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats!

I'm curious how you are going to utilize the sump's various sections.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Green with envy in the Green Mountains.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

WOW... going to enjoy following along with this one! Very nice!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Moving right along by removing more packaging:










The glass does have a pronounced red tint. Top view of top left corner (you can see laxer logo): 










And logo:










3 hours got my wife and I here, sans left panel and doors:










The quality of the stand is pretty good and the instructions are decent. The hardware set seems to be for a bigger stand model as we have a lot of hardware left.
We managed to level the stand over 3 different surfaces of different heights with minimal drama. So far, so good.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Boy that is one good looking tank.

Really looking forward to seeing where this goes. 

Subscribed!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Excellent! Thats a fine tank and stand.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Tentative stock:

4 -5 Blood Parrots
7 - 9 Botia Kubotai
12+ Panda Cories
12+ of schooling fish:
- Diamond Tetras or
- Neon Tetras or even
- Platinum Molly

Playing with wood:

*# 1:*









*# 2:*









# 3:


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

I like number 3. However, can we go absolutely crazy here for a second...and try number 3 with number 1? I feel theres a size contrast there that will make for an awesome effect.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Love the initial look of #3. You could almost do an island type setup, heavy plant mass around the wood (maybe ferns and the like?) with an open, sandy area to the right. I see a George Farmer type nature aquarium scape with #3! Really looking forward to seeing what this becomes.

Also, nice work on leveling the stand with the floor setup- takes some skill!


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

needs more wood!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow! Wow on the tank and Wow, how did I miss this thread and just notice it today!!!???

Nice looking tank, looking forward to seeing how it progresses. Is this a replacement for an existing tank or a new tank addition?

Very Nice!


----------



## fart_storm (Mar 18, 2019)

I like number 3. Great looking tank you got there, looking forward to updates!


----------



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

186 Gallons (704L)
60″ L x 26″ W x 24″ H
Glue Free NFS Certified UPVC Plumbing Kit
Pro Dual Manifold System
Professional Sump System
Integrated ATO Reservior
Heavy Duty UV Coated Furniture Grade Cabinet

Dayum! Thats a badass setup.. 

#3 is the clear top choice because it has the most wood. I would look to add some larger thicker pieces to match the sheer scale of the tank.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

150lb of unwashed sand goes in, followed by ~50 stems of Ambulia and other test subjects.
The light on the right is off, the others are at 100% - you can tell what the spread is like for these AI Primes:










- I am missing 12 wood screws for door hinges - Waterbox is sending them in
- There are 4 parts to magnetic door latches - Waterbox tells me only one is used (oh lol)
- EchoTech is sending a replacement AI Prime (very responsive Customer Service)

More plants and a canister filter and a heater go in later today.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Looking Good!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> 150lb of unwashed sand goes in, followed by ~50 stems of Ambulia and other test subjects.
> The light on the right is off, the others are at 100% - you can tell what the spread is like for these AI Primes:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great- love that sand.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Ken Keating1, to answer your question, this tank is a combination of many:
- the 75 tall I gave away when we moved 3 years ago
- a 64g corner that I had for a year and sold - it just did not fit the space
- a long running 25g cube that I use as QT and plant container (it actually would fit into the cabinet)
- a 30g 24x24x12 I set up temporarily a month ago just because (well, to seed a filter)
In other words, wriggling my way into a tank by making promises to my wife to downsize 
@Grobbins48, I've been in the island mood for a while now and this is what I envision this one to be. My "visions" and the reality have ways of running away from me though. What I really want, at least at this moment, is to -re-create my old planted tank with Blood Parrots. I have not seen many people do it successfully (or to my liking) and I expect it to be a challenge. I am going to do this right and take the parrots to Petco's "Positive Reinforcement Puppy Training" classes. Maybe they can teach these puppies not to dig or to re-arrange my "scapes" overnight by moving the entire right side of the tank to the left. Have you seen Dutch tanks with flower pots for fish? Me neither. And so the next madness begins.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> @*Ken Keating1*, to answer your question, this tank is a combination of many:
> - the 75 tall I gave away when we moved 3 years ago
> - a 64g corner that I had for a year and sold - it just did not fit the space
> - a long running 25g cube that I use as QT and plant container (it actually would fit into the cabinet)
> ...


If I can do a planted tank with geophagus and other eartheaters, you can do it with Blood Parrots.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Discusluv, If I only could bake pies like you.

Not too impressed with AI Prime's spread. Event at full 100% the corners are noticeably darker? 24" x 24" claimed coverage? Oh, did I mention that their Android app sucks? It does. The more I use it the more I despise it's designers and engineers. They got to hire @Ken Keating1.

But Nature loves balance - huge kudos to https://proaggregate.com/. We told them straight away that we came to look for stones for a fish tank. They showed us around, brought a cart, a new bag for each type of stone, even a water spray bottle to check the colors. We spent $22 for some 90 lb but where treated like royalty. Service and attitude at it's best.

The tank acquired a filter (yes, it leaks) and a heater (which could be working). It also collected a bit more plants, with more yet to come. Hopefully Blood Parrots will appreciate my taste and refrain from pooing on the goodness.

I played a bit with my new trove of stones, checking for color, shape, size, taste, and bounce-ability. And another 50 lb of sand wont hurt.

No, the tank is not crooked (I hope), the photographer is:










An adult male drooling over this, spending hours playing with marbles:










A bit more dignified?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OVT said:


> In other words, wriggling my way into a tank by making promises to my wife to downsize


Good to see I'm not the only one doing this!

Funny, ever since you posted a link on Waterbox and I clicked on it, everywhere I go now on the internet the Waterbox ad crops up with a room shot of a large beautiful aquarium. I figured it'll only be a matter of time before the ad photo of the aquarium is your aquarium!

Bump:


OVT said:


> A bit more dignified?



With a little more movement of the stones, you could make this look like fingers reaching out of the gravel!


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

I love the tank! I just ordered the 230.6 yesterday. I really it doesn't take 3 months, OUCH!

I plan on making it a blackwater Amazon lagoon Discus tank. I LOVE natural looking aquariums and have already acquired 500 catalpa leaves, a couple hundred alder cones, and peat. I will likely have little to no live plants, just driftwood, sand, and leaf litter.

Keep us updated on your tank!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

lpsouth1978 said:


> I love the tank! I just ordered the 230.6 yesterday. I really it doesn't take 3 months, OUCH!
> 
> I plan on making it a blackwater Amazon lagoon Discus tank. I LOVE natural looking aquariums and have already acquired 500 catalpa leaves, a couple hundred alder cones, and peat. I will likely have little to no live plants, just driftwood, sand, and leaf litter.
> 
> Keep us updated on your tank!


 Do a journal if you havent already started one so we can see the tank progress.
Where you getting the discus? 

If you want wilds I can give you a name for a reputable vendor . The best kind to put in that natural tank...


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

Discusluv said:


> lpsouth1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the tank! I just ordered the 230.6 yesterday. I really it doesn't take 3 months, OUCH!
> ...


I will create a journal once the tank gets here. As of now there is really nothing to document. I will have to get the info for the wild discus. This will be a first for me. I have never kept Discus, but have had aquariums for about 20 years, including reef tanks for the last 12.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

lpsouth1978 said:


> I will create a journal once the tank gets here. As of now there is really nothing to document. I will have to get the info for the wild discus. This will be a first for me. I have never kept Discus, but have had aquariums for about 20 years, including reef tanks for the last 12.


 Jimmy Discus- wilds at bottom of page: 



https://www.aquaemart.com/shop


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@lpsouth1978 congrats on the 230! Start taking swimming lessons. And a 3-step stool will come in handy.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Using a 5-year old Up Aqua in line atomizer hooked to outflow of an Eheim 2075 at 100% flow:

Tap pH 7.2
48-hour de-gassed pH 7.1
At co2 off pH 5.5

7.1 - 5.5 = *1.6 pH drop*.

Rather surprising but the tank also has a fair number of transitioning plants with some melt and new driftwood. Adjusted co2 down and test again tomorrow. Personally, I want to bottom out at around 6.2. I feel that I will be more lifestock limited then by a specific diffusion method. If and when I switch over to sump, the out-gassing is expected to be higher.

In my 60P with in tank diffuser, the pH drop is 7.1 - 6.7 = 0.4 pH drop, lifestock limited @ the current surface agitation and no surface film.


----------



## harris611 (Sep 5, 2018)

I like #2 -- shows off the unusual depth of the tank.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

lpsouth1978 said:


> I will create a journal once the tank gets here. As of now there is really nothing to document. I will have to get the info for the wild discus. This will be a first for me. I have never kept Discus, but have had aquariums for about 20 years, including reef tanks for the last 12.


Why not start one now? That is one of the sexiest tanks available IMO (I am partial to large rimless tanks). It will give us something to look forward to. You can post up your shopping list and get some feedback on the vision you have for your tank. We can share in your excitement, anticipation, and progress. Additionally, it will give you motivation to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

So is this where we should be expecting an update then??


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Depends on pie 

An update / pictures by this weekend.


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

Guess it's not too late to say congrats.

BTW good source for 7" socks

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019AB87WM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

A lot of valuable real estate indeed:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

A bit on AI Primes, I have them set to 1 hr rump up and down, with 7 hours in between. I plan on bumping the settings up once I feel the tank can take it. The current color settings are:










Some of my 57 Colombian tetras: (on the flip side, I used to have 10 Green Flame tetras until I moved the Angel in. They used to school with Colombians but now I rarely see 2 at a time as they are either hiding or became food. A bummer in either case.)










Water change time:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Missing you @OVT! 
Hope all is well and looking forward to an update on this lovely tank!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Missing you @OVT!
> 
> Hope all is well and looking forward to an update on this lovely tank!


Funny you posted this, as I was just thinking of @OVT and this tank today!

Hope to get an update soon!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Grobbins48 said:


> Hope to get an update soon!


+1.

Would like to see where this has gone over the past several months.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Time does fly by. Here is the tank as of last night:










Colombian Tetras are now fully grown, take up the whole tank, and keep on spawning. Even with an Angel in the tank, about a dozen fry survive.










Aromatica Mini does get pink:










Oh, and by the way, HI ALL !


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

OVT said:


> Oh, and by the way, HI ALL !


Good to see you back here with an update. Pretty cool about the fry!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> Time does fly by. Here is the tank as of last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah!!! So happy to see you! :smile2:

Ive missed you.
The tank is looking amazing, as always. And Congrats on the spawning of the tetras.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Wow that is quite a jungle you have going on there.

Good to see an update and it looks like plants are very happy and things are going well.

Nice job!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Man it's been a minute! I remember seeing your posts from my first run of forum addiction way back when lol. 
Big tank, looks great - would seriously consider this brand for my next tank!


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

OVT said:


> Time does fly by. Here is the tank as of last night:




Nice!!! Did my huge Crinum from last years meet at @Botia dude ever make it into the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

vvDO said:


> Nice!!! Did my huge Crinum from last years meet at @Botia dude ever make it into the tank?


It did indeed and thank you for the plant! It's in the left back quarter and you can see some 4' long fonds trailing across the front glass. Actually, it grows so well (and algae free) that it might need a larger tank in a year ;-)


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Greggz said:


> Wow that is quite a jungle you have going on there.
> 
> Good to see an update and it looks like plants are very happy and things are going well.
> 
> Nice job!


Yeah, a bit overstuffed and I still have 2 full buckets of plants from the last trim. I still cannot bring myself to dump good plants

The tank has two issues:

1. Too many pond snails that took liking to swords' leaves (you can see the holes in the pictures).

2. After protracted back and forth, I decided not to use the sump. The tank is running on one Eheim 2075 and one 2013 and no powerheads. I am 90% happy with the circulation but mechanical filtration needs an upgrade. I will replace the 2013 with another 2075 "soon".

The tank has now been running for exactly 1 year at the bottom of the "hi tech" range: no demanding plants, low CO2 rate, lights at ~70%, and column fertilization only and 50% WC every 2 weeks. It works and I am mostly happy with it.

The only plant I want to add is regular Aromatica, if I can grab it from somebody and find some room for it.

The stocking is strictly Amazonian now but I've been itching for a shoal of B. Kubotai. But that's another story.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

nice tank, nice seeing you again.

should I change my avatar to:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Bettatail said:


> nice tank, nice seeing you again.
> 
> should I change my avatar to:


Ooh!!! I missed you, old friend. I was worried something happened to you ... So glad you are around!

Nice doggie. How old? Imho, dogs make our lives so much richer and tolerable.
Please, don't be a stranger.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> Yeah, a bit overstuffed and I still have 2 full buckets of plants from the last trim. I still cannot bring myself to dump good plants
> 
> The tank has two issues:
> 
> ...


I have 10 B. kubotai that you can have. Free.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> Imho, dogs make our lives so much richer and tolerable.


Agreed.

Maybe we need a new subforum??:grin2:


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

OVT said:


> It did indeed and thank you for the plant! It's in the left back quarter and you can see some 4' long fonds trailing across the front glass. Actually, it grows so well (and algae free) that it might need a larger tank in a year ;-)




I see it!! Yeah, they are not for small tanks, that was growing in my 40B, roots were insane when I pulled it. Glad it found a home, almost made it to the compost heap! 

It had flowered for me twice, hoping it does the same for you! I’m not sure if it was triggered by temperature or changes in water softness.

B. kubotai will help with you snail problem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

vvDO said:


> I see it!! Yeah, they are not for small tanks, that was growing in my 40B, roots were insane when I pulled it. Glad it found a home, almost made it to the compost heap!
> 
> It had flowered for me twice, hoping it does the same for you! I’m not sure if it was triggered by temperature or changes in water softness.
> 
> ...


Oh, those are Botia he is after, I dont have those. I was thinking Boraras.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

OVT said:


> Ooh!!! I missed you, old friend. I was worried something happened to you ... So glad you are around!
> 
> Nice doggie. How old? Imho, dogs make our lives so much richer and tolerable.
> Please, don't be a stranger.


indeed, they are part of our life, and mine is almost two years, still fully charged battery.
I came back to forum by the end of last year, and the pictures of your planted tank make me want to put more time into the 160G and make it look nice again.




Greggz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Maybe we need a new subforum??:grin2:


nice dog, if yours and mine meet at the dog park there will be a lot of fun, lol.
should we keep the old thread going? I remember there is an old thread, "your other pets besides your fish" or something.
let me see if I can find it.


----------

